# ~Cute Foal~ C&C Please!



## GutsAndGlory (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome!

Is he yours?

Nice image!


----------



## GutsAndGlory (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks 
No he's not mine, he belongs to my old boss. But he is quite the cutie for sure.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a paint kinda like that for awhile. She was a good friend. :heart:


----------



## Polygon (Oct 1, 2008)

That's really a cute one. And you got a very nice shot of him.


----------



## TrickyRic (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------

